# Ripping DVD to mpeg1



## Geri (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't see this question anywhere, so apologies if its already been answered. I want to record a cable program on my DVD recorder for educational purposes and share the file on my website for download/streaming media. 

What kind of ripping software do I need? I want it in mpeg1 format, and plan to convert to different formats for my users. Any help is appreciated, so thanks in advance!


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

Try Handbrake. It works great for me.


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the fast response, Eric. I'll give it a try.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 12, 2006)

ffmpegX also does this, and is a powerful, multi-format converter which includes MPEG1:

http://homepage.mac.com/major4/


----------



## fryke (Apr 13, 2006)

MPEG-1 would be a terrible format to start with, though... You make it sound as if you'd rip to MPEG-1 and then convert to various formats. Rather, I'd rip to MPEG-4, which gives you *MUCH* better quality at a fraction of the diskspace needed. If you then _really_ need an MPEG-1 file (it's basically only needed today to create VCDs), you can still convert from the MPEG-4 file... And I'd go with handbrake, it's much easier to handle than ffmpegX, which has tons of controls which often seem to have no effect until you actually do something.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 13, 2006)

Can Handbrake even do MPEG1? I thought it was strictly MPEG4-based.

ffmpegX cannot convert DVDs directly, so if you want to use it, you'll need to rip the DVD to your hard disk using Mac the Ripper, and then convert the resulting VIDEO_TS folder with ffmpegX. It's an extra step, and it's harder to use than Handbrake, but it gives you a ton of flexibility.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> MPEG-1 would be a terrible format to start with, though... You make it sound as if you'd rip to MPEG-1 and then convert to various formats. Rather, I'd rip to MPEG-4, which gives you *MUCH* better quality at a fraction of the diskspace needed. If you then _really_ need an MPEG-1 file (it's basically only needed today to create VCDs), you can still convert from the MPEG-4 file... And I'd go with handbrake, it's much easier to handle than ffmpegX, which has tons of controls which often seem to have no effect until you actually do something.




This is really helpful- thanks. I was basing my question on the suggestion from a friend, so I'll pass this on. Normally someone else does this stuff for me, but she's not available (and she's a PC user to boot...ugh).  

I looked at ffmpegX- my head almost exploded. I downloaded Handbrake and tried ripping a DVD that my son's school made of his Kindergarten class (rather than a pre-recorded movie), and I'm trouble with the audio. What do you recommend for settings within Handbrake so that the audio rips correctly? I checked Handbrake's help forum, but a number of audio questions don't seem to be answered very successfully and my lack of understand of some of the more technical aspects of this process are handicapping me. I'm in a bit of a hurry, since the program I want to record will be broacast on PBS this weekend. Anything else you think would be helpful would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again for your help, gentlemen.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, but I just got an explanation from my friend about the reason we normally start with Mpeg1 files. The software that our PC users normally use to convert to other formats for web (we try to provide files in Real Player as well as Windows Media formats) don't allow mp4 as an input.  The resultant quality seems fine for web, but it's agreed they wouldn't make for very good DVD's. 
The original plan was for me to grab the video from the TV with my DVD recorder and rip mpeg1's so they could convert it. But if *I* can rip to mp4, and then convert to the other file formats myself, they won't have to do the second step. Does ffmpegX output rm and wmv files?


----------



## keithp (Apr 21, 2006)

Try DVD2POD (Free from www.macupdate.com) which allows you convert right from the DVD with no extra steps.  From there I would use Quicktime Pro to convert to a usable file wmv file.  For more options you can't go wrong with ffmpegX.  You can down load if and try it free at http://ffmpegx.com/download.html


----------

